# Grand Californian



## Smokatoke (Jan 27, 2014)

Thinking of cancelling our Hawaii plans and wondering if i booked via a DVC member doing point rental, how hard is it to get into this resort. Looking for sometime this summer. Impossible?


----------



## presley (Jan 27, 2014)

Not impossible, but  the owner will probably have to wait list some/all of the days you want.  DVC members have a 7 month window to book here and the owners of the resort had a 11 month window.


----------



## mickeymorse (Jan 27, 2014)

You might also find a member that has their reservation up for rent. Disneyland DVC is small and very hard to get unless you own there. If you find a member to rent from and they don't own VGC, make sure to have them call right at the 7 month booking window. Good luck


----------



## stoler527 (Jan 27, 2014)

We have tried to get into there a few times with no luck. The seven month window does not have much availability. We are still hoping, though.


----------



## Smokatoke (Jan 30, 2014)

I just upgraded to RCI Platinum and put in some ongoing searches for 2015 since they are free. The benefits of platinum seem to suggest a higher priority on vacation matches. Maybe this will help us to land a week.


----------



## JimMIA (Jan 30, 2014)

Smokatoke said:


> I just upgraded to RCI Platinum and put in some ongoing searches for 2015 since they are free. The benefits of platinum seem to suggest a higher priority on vacation matches. Maybe this will help us to land a week.


I would be surprised if you could get any direct reservation (DVC points, either your own or rented) for Grand California at this late date.  

I'd be amazed and dumbfounded if you got an RCI exchange, but it costs nothing to try.


----------



## stoler527 (Jan 30, 2014)

I just searched the VGC for availability over the summer and the first day I could get was the last week of August. Maybe a wait list would work, but I don't imagine it would work for a week. Maybe a day here and there.

Your best bet is a VGC owner who is renting an already made reservation.


----------



## bethy (Feb 11, 2014)

Crafty527 said:


> I just searched the VGC for availability over the summer and the first day I could get was the last week of August. Maybe a wait list would work, but I don't imagine it would work for a week. Maybe a day here and there.
> 
> Your best bet is a VGC owner who is renting an already made reservation.



This.  I am a VGC owner (with no extra points to burn - sorry) and I just went to check availability but the site is down today for maintenance.  But at this point the whole summer is usually booked.  Sometimes in late August there is availability as many kids go back to school by then.  If a DVC member were able to get anything earlier directly through the DVC system it would be a night here or there.  There are only 48 2 bedroom units - half of which are dedicated and can't be split up.

Now, if a VGC owner were to trade out of the system through RCI then I guess that could mean there is a week exchange floating out there in the exchange world somewhere.  But doesn't DVC get to pick the timing of the trade?  If so, I would think September or early October would be a more likely match, rather than summer which is peak season . . .


----------



## VegasBella (Mar 1, 2014)

What's the going rental rate for the Grand Californian in Summer? How about for Spring?

I'm thinking about going there in 2015.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 1, 2014)

Here is a rental website where you can check prices:  
http://www.dvcrequest.com/cost-calculator.asp

Grand Californian:  7 nights starting July 5:

Studio - $2,716 	
One Bedroom - $5,432 	
Two Bedroom - $7,364 	
Grand Villa- $15,904

I'm guessing that this timeshare produces the highest rental rates in California...


----------



## got4boys (Mar 2, 2014)

It is possible to book into the Grand California at the 7 month window at 8:00 in the morning when the online booking window opens for DVC members if it is not their home resort. You will have to be flexible with the dates and size of unit.


----------

